# Easiest wax to use



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Hi Guys, new to all this so please be nice.... Whats the easiest wax to use for a nice wet look on a blue focus, to be honest i just dont have the time to be spending ages cleaning it so something nice a simple would be great, easy on, easy off, upto about £40-50,(or cheaper) paint work is all in order, whats your views??? thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meguiars #16


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16 or AG HDwax is about as easy as they get tbh, both <£25.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Another vote for Megs #16:thumb:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Victoria wax or R222


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

How about Collie 845??


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Collinite 476. The horror stories you read are where people have used too much. Use a small amount and it's a doddle and will last ages.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

What is nattys blue like???? anyone used this, claims to be easiest wax to use..


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

R222/P21S Concours and CG5050, can leave it for hours or under direct sunlight even overwaxed, they're still easy to buff.....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

does it have to be a wax strictly :lol: Opti Seal  or i agree probably megs 16/ SV based ones?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

rsblue said:


> What is nattys blue like???? anyone used this, claims to be easiest wax to use..


I was recommended the Nattys for my silver by a detailer.
I used the white version and found it very easy indeed. It can be used in sunlight aswell.
(It''s also very good value)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

In my experience I would say something from Dodo Juice range ie Hard Candy, White Diamond or Purple Haze from the soft range.

Another wax I've recently tried and was massively impressed with was Vics Concourse, a doddle to use and seriously wet look :thumb:


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

chemical guys 50/50 is nice wax gives a nice finish my latest wax is rg black label an excellent wax too but does burn a hole in the pocket


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

loads of choice for really easy to use waxes mate.
most of the dodo wax range,megs 16, vics ,nattys blue white or red i could go on and on but the abosolute daddy of the complete and utter easiest wax ever to put on and take off has to be p21s (r222 )concourse not counting some of the more expensive waxes of course.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Easy to use,looks great= optimum car wax.


----------



## nope-mx5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Harly wax is really easy to put on and buff off.
It`s also cheap as he.... and the tin is huge 

-n


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't really understand why someone would even suggest Colli 476. 
Ease of use also means= "I don't care how thick I put it on, what temperature my panel is or how long I leave it, I want it to be easy on and off *no matter what*." 
In the case of Colli 476, there is, unfortunately, a 'what'. In case of not applying 'well', you'd be sorry. I've been there, I cried during the buffing. Collinite 476 is a brilliant wax, but "the easiest wax to use"? Nope.. not even close imo.

Fortunately there are easier to use waxes. For example Natty's. I've the Blue one in my collection. There is no 'what' with that wax, you can slap it on thick, leave it and go out for dinner, followed by a party, the afterparty, the wild night, come back and still buff off with no pressure at all. And I've heard the liquid version is even easier to use.

Others that have come by seems to be easy as well, Dodos, Vics Concours. With your budget, I'd go for Vic Concours. I don't have it, but I've heard it's like Raceglaze 55, only less durable. I do have RG55, and tbh it isn't as easy to use as Natty's, but it does leave a nicer finish.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I tend to agree,for someone starting out(new) collinite would not be the best recommendation for ease of use,same goes for Klasse SG.


----------



## art j64 (Mar 24, 2011)

*petes53*

scuze me for butting in,but ive just been using cg petes 53 today and its very good so easy to use,and 24 quid from juicy detailing!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Oddly enough my worst experience with a wax was with my pot of Victoria Concours.

I'd applied it by hand, I'd applied too much of it, and I'd left it on too long. It set like concrete and took hours to remove and doing so damned near killed my arms.

Does that mean it's difficult to use? No, it means I screwed up and used it incorrectly, and if you do that, almost any product has the potential to become a nightmare. 

Collinite 476 really isn't difficult to use at all. The threads that suggest that it's some kind of "problem product" are almost all because the person using it used it incorrectly and caked it on and left it for several hours.

I still think that so long as you don't do anything daft it fits the bill of "something nice a simple would be great, easy on, easy off, upto about £40-50".


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Chemical Guys Pete's 53 or 50/50.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

I use AG HD wax or DODO Juice purple Haze the dj stuff is particularly good at apllicating and taking off:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Did someone suggest 476?

Mental! 

I nearly had to use a blowtorch to get it off a few years ago! 

Lusso oro? Onyx? 50/50 must be up there surely.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> Collinite 476. The horror stories you read are where people have used too much. Use a small amount and it's a doddle and will last ages.


476 is very easy to use people must be plastering it on if they are having problems buffing it off.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another shout for Optimum Car Wax.

What could be easier than not having to even dry the car, spray some on the car, spread it a wee bit, then one wipe to buff?


----------



## Kali_Kid (May 15, 2011)

Colli 845 a little goes a long way


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rsblue said:


> Hi Guys, new to all this so please be nice.... Whats the easiest wax to use for a nice wet look on a blue focus, to be honest i just dont have the time to be spending ages cleaning it so something nice a simple would be great, easy on, easy off, upto about £40-50,(or cheaper) paint work is all in order, whats your views??? thanks guys:thumb:


The easiest wax to use is going to be one that you apply whilst drying the car AMEN.
Other than that there is little argument about which is easiest, as the ones that are 'difficult' are often adopted using poor techniques or inability to follow some simple instructions on the label by the end user.
If one is prepared to follow the suggestions on the labelling then there is little to choose from to deter buying any particular product.
If you don't already have a wax, then anything is going to be an improvement, but remember to polish to a shine and wax to protect :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ross said:


> 476 is very easy to use people must be plastering it on if they are having problems buffing it off.


This is the point Ross. We're talking about finding a product that's easy to use no matter what condition or whether it's heaped on with a shovel!


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> ...I'd applied it by hand, I'd applied too much of it, and I'd left it on too long. It set like concrete and took hours to remove and doing so damned near killed my arms.
> 
> Does that mean it's difficult to use? No, it means I screwed up and used it incorrectly, and if you do that, almost any product has the potential to become a nightmare....


I agree, it doesn't mean it's difficult to use, but it definitely means it's not the "easiest wax to use".  
Excuse my advise for Vics then, I mentioned I'd never used it (only read about it), but after your experience, I'll delete it from my uber-easy-can't-go-wrong-list-of-waxes.

Natty's then. It has almost no factors of using it wrong. Same with Swissvax Onyx, but that might be out of price range.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Avanti said:


> The easiest wax to use is going to be one that you apply whilst drying the car AMEN.
> ..


Good point. I didn't think of a spray wax. Optimum Car Wax seems to come up quite often. The one I use during drying is Mothers FX Spray Wax, real easy to use as well. But tbh, the FX has no carnauba at all and is more of a spray sealant.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> This is the point Ross. We're talking about finding a product that's easy to use no matter what condition or whether it's heaped on with a shovel!


P21S then:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ross said:


> 476 is very easy to use people must be plastering it on if they are having problems buffing it off.


Agreed. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

gally said:


> This is the point Ross. We're talking about finding a product that's easy to use no matter what condition or whether it's heaped on with a shovel!


Any wax applied in great thick layers will be diffucult to remove.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s Concours wax - CG5050.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Never had a problem using Collinite 476s, even when applied a little thick, all it did was come off a little 'dusty'.

DJ White Diamond is an absolute breeze to apply and remove, well worth the £30 I paid for it over a year ago.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all your helps guys ang gals, Has any one tried autosmart WAX???????????????? I get the rep come into work and he says it works better than most 3 times the price.... but then again he would i suppose lol


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes its mega. Good beeding, looks and very forgiving oh and last we'll too.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart WAX is a great wax. Very easy to use, can apply thick or thin, leave it on for hours and will wipe right off. Great beading, and lasts for ages and all for under £30


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

rsblue said:


> Thanks for all your helps guys ang gals, Has any one tried autosmart WAX???????????????? I get the rep come into work and he says it works better than most 3 times the price.... but then again he would i suppose lol


It's very very good. Simple packaging.

I prefer ag hd but as is much easier to use.


----------



## shaun1410 (Mar 9, 2011)

Natty's blue easiest wax I have ever used and good value


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

BiltHamber hydra wax is all you need


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

waxy said:


> I tend to agree,for someone starting out(new) collinite would not be the best recommendation for ease of use,same goes for Klasse SG.


Would have thought the same as Megs16, lot of threads on here about it being a pig if used incorrectly.
Personally, i would suggest FK2685, huge tin and very easy to use and buff off.

Kev


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Agreed. :thumb:


+1........as long as it's very thin there is no problem buffing off, cant understand why people have a problem with it??

Kev


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Chemical Guys 50/50 for a wax

Zaino Z2 or Z5 as a sealant both the easiest ever to remove.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

+1 for Fk2685


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Another vote for autosmart WAX here, so easy to remove no matter how thick it's on. also durability to compete with most mentioned already and depending on Rep can be had for bargain basement prices.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

chrisc said:


> BiltHamber hydra wax is all you need


I think you'll find that oxygen and water are also required as essentail components of life - you'll never live and breath hydra wax.............


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

For a Carnuba wax then my vote would be for Optimum OCW spray wax, have the car done in 10 minutes.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for me its Swissvax shield.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> P21s Concours wax - CG5050.


Hahaha....we're on the same agenda Maxi...


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Need you ask??? CG 50/50 is the easiest was to use full stop.

Blackfire Wet Diamond would also have to be one of the easiest sealants to use because it spreads so quickly and thinly and buffing off is easy accordingly.


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

Its got to be OCW


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Nubawax (naviwax) easiest to use wax I've ever tried. Though to be honest I don't think any wax I've tried has been that hard to use. Didn't like Autoglym HD wax though. Don't know why just dont like it.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

autoglym is very good as long as you leave it on the car long enough, if removed to soon it makes a right mess, did my car with aghd yesterday, applied then left to cure whilst i cleaned the windows, sealed the wheels and dressed the tyres, by which time it came off really easily, just leave it as long as poss imo


----------



## Bibendum (Jun 19, 2010)

*+1 for AS Wax*

Used AS Wax for a year now, tried a few others but keep going back to the AS Wax, goes on easy, off easy great shine and lasts well. Keep wasting my money trying to get a better one. Thats life. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used GC 50/50 on my car's roof today and it was almost too easy to use:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I reckon having used just about every wax going from swissvax zymol and most of the others bar Raceglaze and Naviwax absolutely nothing competes with crystalrock for ease of use , you can put this on and leave it a week and it would still come off like wiping sudt of the bonnet.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Any wax is easy to use if applied thinly. Still have a soft spot for Dodo Juice rainforest rub but for ease of use it would be Autobright car care ab paste wax or swissvax waxes. Is durability a factor?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SV waxes are very easy to use.. think thats part of the price :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone not having used CG 50/50 should not be commenting in this thread. It is simply in a different league.



Heavenly said:


> I reckon...absolutely nothing competes with crystalrock for ease of use


I think when you take into account how hard Crystal Rock is to apply, it sinks right through the floor in the "ease of use" stakes. The stuff needs rubbing in the palms of the hand to break down the grains, which automatically means it is not easy to use. Don't get me wrong, its a great looking wax, but easy to use it ain't. I have only felt it in its jar and it was very hard and grainy. But I suppose like all Swissvax waxes it melts like butter in the palms.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> SV waxes are very easy to use.. think thats part of the price :thumb:


Easy to use maybe, but far from the easiest.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

VZSS250 said:


> Easy to use maybe, but far from the easiest.


It's all personal opinions isn't it?
And I said they were easy to use. Not the easiest. Just the easiest I've used


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

VZSS250 said:


> Easy to use maybe, but far from the easiest.


I think it then depends on which SV wax, but I believe the majority of SV waxes are very easy to use. It's what Swissvax is known for.
I've used 50/50 and I've used Shield and Samurai.. I found Samurai and Shield to be just as easy to use as 50/50.

But that's my opinion..and imo I'd still put Natty's on top.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> It's all personal opinions isn't it?...


+1 :thumb:

I expect Carole Vorderman finds Maths easy :lol: and Stig finds the top gear track easy....I couldnt do a crosssword if my life depended on it, others knock them out in minutes.

Just to labour the point  ...whats the easiest meal to cook? depends how good you are cooking, ...I can burn toast and cant boil an egg so egg on toast is not the easiest for me....no problem if your Jamie Oliver though.

...doesnt mean we will alll have the same opinion or be able to achieve the same results.

The answer is '...it depends'


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

The easiest to use are liquid waxes, IMO.

Something like Collinites 845 or even Meguiar's NXT 2.0. I like it anyway


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I believe the OP had stated that his budget is between £40-50,so a lot of the waxes mentioned would be out,despite being easy to use,certainly SV Crystal Rock.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Another thumbs up for p21s for quickness and wet look, Navi-wax for dark colours is just awesome, sublime to apply and stunning, long lasting results...


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

AG HD from me too, easy on easy off.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Nattys Paste Wax is very easy going.


----------



## freddosh (May 13, 2011)

Collinite 476 i love it.:thumb:


----------



## Cops (Jun 22, 2010)

can someone tell me the difference between CG XXX and CG 50/50. I am coming to the end of my tub of XXX and was gonna get the same again as I am happy with it, am I missing out?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

how hard/soft it is, the carnauba content, and easier to use

as far as i know 50/50 is a bit softer/more oily(easer to spread thin), higher wax content(better/more durable finish) and its easier to apply and buff off :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> for me its Swissvax shield.


Even though it's above the £50 budget, would be inclined to agree.

Leave it on overnight and still comes off with ease.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Prima Banana Gloss

Valet Pro House Wax (Banana Wax)


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Dodo Juice Hard Candy is really easy to use, however I think the easiest I have used so far has been SV Onyx (slightly over the price range I know)

Saying that I have only used 4 different waxes, need to buy more


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Spuj said:


> Saying that I have only used 4 different waxes, need to buy more


Lol.

Hard Candy was the first wax I tried and also found it pretty easy to apply and the 'pink' helps on a white car. I tried Supernatural for the first time at the weekend and found it much harder to work with


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

bazves said:


> Lol.
> 
> Hard Candy was the first wax I tried and also found it pretty easy to apply and the 'pink' helps on a white car. I tried Supernatural for the first time at the weekend and found it much harder to work with


I also tried Supernatural for the first time this weekend. It is definately a bit more difficult to use than other Dodo waxes, but I expected that. I found I got on with it better the more I used it and was happy with it by the end.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Spuj said:


> I also tried Supernatural for the first time this weekend. It is definately a bit more difficult to use than other Dodo waxes, but I expected that. I found I got on with it better the more I used it and was happy with it by the end.


Yep, pretty much my experience too  Spooky


----------



## Urran (May 27, 2010)

I have to say Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care -pastewax. Just so swell.

Makes Dodo Juice waxes feel like spreading chewing gum.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i'm all aboard the natty blue train.

easier to use than ddj purple haze if you ask me


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Naviwax for me, of course.


----------



## t&biskits (May 14, 2011)

Blackfire Midnight Sun wax, :thumb:


----------

